# FISH AND INVERT SHIPMENT! January 22nd!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

A new African shipment will be ready on January 22nd which will be the upcomming Wednesday!

Here is a list of the fish:
Acanthurus Caeruleus - Yellow Tongue
Pseuanthias Squamipinnis - Lyretail Anthias (Male and Females!)
Valenciennea Helsdingenii - Line glider
Ecsenius Midas - Midas Blenny
Plagiotremus Rhinorhyncus - Cleaner Mimic Blenny
Plagiotremus tapeinosoma - Golden Mimic Blenny
Amblygibius Aurora - Sunburst Goby
Cirrhilabrus Exquisitus - Exquisite Wrasse
Halichoeres Nebulosus - Picture Wrasse
Halichoeres hortulanus - Checkerboard wrasse
Halichoeres Iridis - Radiant Wrasse
Arothron Melegries - Black Spotted Puffer - SOLD OUT
Mirolabrichthys Evansi - Yellow Tail Goldie - SOLD OUT
Apogon Apogonides - Gold Belly Cardinalfish - SOLD OUT
Alutera Red Tail - Alutera File Fish - SOLD OUT
Ostracion Yellow - Yellow Box Fish - SOLD OUT
Nemateleotris Magnificus - Firefish - SOLD OUT
Parachellinus Carpenteri - Carpenter's Wrasse SOLD OUT
Cirrhilabrus Rubriventralis - Solcial Fairy Wrasse SOLD OUT

Inverts:
Acanthopleura gemmata - Chiton!
Lybia Tesselata - Pom Pom Crabs!
Hymencera Elegans - Harlequin Shrimp
Odontodactylus - Mantis shrimp
Linckia - Starfish (bicolour and red/orange/blue colors)
Some Anemones that will post pictures of soon

I will post a video and also update the website once the shipment is ready for sale!

If there is something you would like me to put on hold for you just send me a pm!

Thanks
Makco


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you located in Toronto? Will you be getting a new shipment of designer clown fish soon Thanks


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Simba, I will send you a pm shortly.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

VIDEO IS UP OF THE FISH!!!

Lots of fish sold out already! Website has been updated!

Jan Shipment 2014

LOTS OF RADIANT WRASSE!!!

Also have a very special Red Sea fish: Apolemichthys Xanthotis


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

How much for the Harlequin Shrimps?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

All prices are posted on my website at www.Krakensreef.com

Harlequins are 29.99

Thanks!


----------



## coralfan (Jan 11, 2014)

is this a store or your basement? whats the location for pickup is possible and what are you medicating the tanks with?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyo! I do not have a storefront and im located in Richmond Hill Ontario, on highway 7 and valleymede. You are more than welcome to come by and take a look!
Just send me a pm and schedule a time when you want to drop by.

I usually medicate the tanks with copper as a preventative measure when they first arrive but if the fish seem okay with no signs of illness over 2 weeks, I will lower the levels with waterchanges. I have seperate systems for aquacultured clowns, wild fish and invert/coral tank.


----------



## mozes (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice selection


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Makco, do you still have the Pervagor melanocephalus? 
lmk and how big. thx.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyo,

It is sold already. I do still have a small Oxymonacanthus longirostris if you are interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Flazky said:


> Heyo,
> 
> It is sold already. I do still have a small Oxymonacanthus longirostris if you are interested.


sent you an email.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

beautiful fish Marg! I am still too much of a noob for it... I did think about it for a minute. 

Makco, I'd like to come by sometime soon.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Replied to you Margaret =P



fesso clown said:


> beautiful fish Marg! I am still too much of a noob for it... I did think about it for a minute.
> 
> Makco, I'd like to come by sometime soon.


You are welcome anytime after 2pm haha. You know where I live =P


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> beautiful fish Marg! I am still too much of a noob for it... I did think about it for a minute.
> 
> Makco, I'd like to come by sometime soon.


You'd be just fine - there are some tricks with this fish.
You need either a ton of sps in the tank, and therefor don't care if it eats a few polyps here and there from your sps (a bunch of people with massive sps tanks in europe have them) - or you put in in a peaceful tank with no sps (what I have) and feed nutramar ova + other frozen food.
For a couple of weeks the one i have currently only ate the ova, but is now on mysis and flakes as well.


----------

